# One Ok Rock-Dreamer



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

AGH, I can't manage to get a hold on any decent tab works. I am looking on youtube, a lot of good covers, but They aren't clear enough to see the grips they are making on the neck of the guitar. Is there a Guitar hero here that can help me tab the song. You will be my god if you can help me :3


Song:



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGbxsiBZGPI&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 4, 2011)

well...there are two guitars playing during the chorus, but only one guitarist...  The rhythm for the chorus should be simple enough since it's just bar chords.

really, the whole song is on the EADG strings with the intro and verses being: (not actual tab...)

e
B
G   2
D   x
A   0
E 

up and down the neck

really shouldn't be too difficult at all to pick up by ear


----------

